# Spoony reviews Final Fantasy XIII



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

You can watch it here.

It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

_*Spoony boots up FFXIII. 5 minutes later...*_

__

'nough said.


----------



## ninten360 (Dec 18, 2012)

hopefully after the whole twitter tirade his ego would deflate just enough so that we'll get to see good ol' Spoony and his traditional angry reviews on a regular schedule


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah, good to see him back on the Final Fantasy reviews; those are always a blast. I'd like to see him get a more defined, concrete schedule...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2012)

Sphere Grid was confusing? I loved the Sphere Grid. But I agree with this review entirely. Pretty much exactly how I feel about the game. (BTW I love FFX), but FFXIII was complete shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> BTW I love FFX.




Pretty much my reaction...  I gotta give this game a fair trial... but from what I heard, read and seen so-far, I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

Part 2 has arrived.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching this to know exactly how bad FFXIII really was.


----------



## xen20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hahahah, didn't laugh like that in a while


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty much my reaction...  I gotta give this game a fair trial... but from what I heard, read and seen so-far, I'm really not looking forward to it.


Lets just say it's not as amazing as everyone makes it out to be. I literally just played it last week cuz it was practically the only legit game I could spend a lot of time on for the PS3.

The review was pretty funny though, I've seen a few Spoony videos but this kinda makes me wanna watch more .


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 1, 2013)

This is exactly why I turn off my brain when i play games now. it seems so few devs can make a rpg based on a good story any more.  the first FF13 did have a good story. It just was never presented well and we were given some damn encyclopaedia to compensate for the lack of narrative which couldn't even get fleshed out cause the story given to us, in it's entirety is contained in mini movies. The only way to get more story is to walk down a set path without having anyone talk in a way that would give you more information. Heck if they had skits, a la the tales series, the story could have been salvaged cause we could get both background info AND character development through them..

I played through this game cause the concept was good enough for me to want to want the characters to succeed but it was a pity completion. since hearing of it's sequels I have washed my hands of it as the game finished in a self containing way and I'd rather not delve deeper into what feels like a forced  continuation.

then again i feel ff as a whole has been poorly made since 10 despite it's amazing amount of polish.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 21, 2013)

Nercobump

Part III has arisen.

Fucking finally.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2013)

Another good review - Let's just hope we don't have to wait another half a year for the next part.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2013)

Im playing through FFXIII right now as I picked up XIII-2 recently for £5 new so decided to play through them ready for Lightning Returns.
I can see why people didn't like it but personally I think it is great!

When it first came out I only played the first disc on 360 and just agreed with everyone that it sucked but now I've given it a chance I really like it
I hear XIII-2 is even better and with X/X-2HD coming its a real FF year for me!

As for this guys review (never heard of him) he comes of as a bit of an idiot and some of his points are just not true at all. Also why so late with the review? I think he is just trolling FF for hits!


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 23, 2013)

lol, I remember picking up God of War 3 over this game, and when I later played FF13, I was so glad I made that decision. They better not screw up Versus otherwise I'm pretty much done with FF.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2013)

Thug said:


> As for this guys review (never heard of him) he comes of as a bit of an idiot and some of his points are just not true at all. Also why so late with the review? I think he is just trolling FF for hits!


 
To be fair Spoony has been around for a while and has done reviews for FFVIII, FFX, and FFX-2 as well as other games and movies. His style is always rather brash.

As for why it's so late, he's always working on plenty of things, he keeps up regular vlogs on just stuff, has a vlog on pen and paper games (called Countermonkey). Plus these videos take a lot of video capture, editing, stuff like that. He rarely reviews games as they come out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thug said:


> As for this guys review (never heard of him) he comes of as a bit of an idiot and some of his points are just not true at all. Also why so late with the review? I think he is just trolling FF for hits!


Spoony likes to unmask certain issues prevalent in contemporary JRPG games which often make them a chore to play. Read what you've just written - you had to go _through the first disc_ to actually draw some enjoyment from the game - _that's not a good sign_.

Oh, I can already hear the _"but RPG's in general take time to fully immerse the player in the game world"_ coming my way - no they bloody don't, I know numerous great RPG's and JRPG's which don't take anywhere between 20 and 100 hours to get to the point, you should _enjoy_ the game from the get-go.

I'd also like to point out that in an epoch of fascination with the idea of a sandbox world, _"The Final Hallway"_ is pretty inexcusable in its linearity. When your RPG or JRPG has the linearity of a Rail Shooter, you just _know_ something's wrong.

Spoony's not trolling, he's merely voicing out his opinion on what he finds wrong in the game - it's creative criticism. He doesn't just say _"this sucks, don't buy this game" _- he states what's wrong with it and why, sometimes even how certain aspects could be improved. It's a very pleasant watch in my opinion.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2013)

To be fair though it doesn't even come of as a review like Angry Joe (who I like) this is just complete over anaylsis of a video game. You could talk as he does about FFXIII with like 99% of scifi/fantasy games.
Like when he says Snow can take 100s of bullets but then gets knocked out from one punch from Fang... Well Fang is a L'Cie and therefore uber powerful.
He has some valid points but to me he just comes across as a big kid nitpicking and mocking every small thing in the game. I could do the same quite easily with some board game he plays but I wouldn't because I'm not 10 years old.


----------



## pubert09 (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly I find his review a little overcritical at points.
I have played FFXIII and actually enjoyed it and I certainly know it wasn't the greatest, and while he certainly makes good points when pointing out issues with the game, he also pokes at things that really don't matter. It feels like he's like a kid that constantly asks why.
I hope it's just him trying to be funny.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thug said:


> He has some valid points but to me he just comes across as a big kid nitpicking and mocking every small thing in the game. I could do the same quite easily with some board game he plays but I wouldn't because I'm not 10 years old.


So... being critical about something automatically makes you childish? He raises a few good points and of course he's sometimes nitpicking, that's his style - the _"review"_ is supposed to be entertaining first and foremost.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah good, was looking for something entertaining to watch.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So... being critical about something automatically makes you childish? He raises a few good points and of course he's sometimes nitpicking, that's his style - the _"review"_ is supposed to be entertaining first and foremost.


 
Of course being critical doesn't make you childish but there is a big difference between criticism and taking the piss.
This guy is trying to be funny by taking the piss out of the game (taking the piss = mocking).
I think his 'review' is childish.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 23, 2013)

Although the review can be bit a over exaggerated at times, Spoony is usually correct in his assessments. Especially when it comes to Final Fantasy XIII. People have every right to like it, however, you can't deny it is a just fucking terribly made game. So much so that it's laughable.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 23, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Although the review can be bit a over exaggerated at times, Spoony is usually correct in his assessments. Especially when it comes to Final Fantasy XIII. People have every right to like it, however, you can't deny it is a just fucking terribly made game. So much so that it's laughable.


Actually, I would disagree. The systems worked, the gameplay and presentation were smooth, there were little if any glitches/bugs, and there was a good amount of content. My only real complaint is that you can't position your characters in battle, but it isn't game-breaking. [/my opinion]

EDIT: Also, I love Spoony and his reviews are hilarious, but much like AVGN and others of the like, I don't take the review seriously.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> you can't deny it is a just fucking terribly made game. So much so that it's laughable.


I can.
And I will 

Deal with it :<


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I can.
> And I will
> 
> Deal with it :<


Let's rephrase that. _"You say that... but you are wrong." ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's rephrase that. _"You say that... but you are wrong." ;O;_


Nope i'm right.
FF XIII was great, just unfortunately some people have no taste


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Nope i'm right.
> FF XIII was great, just unfortunately some people have no taste


...Yeah, FFXIII was universally considered terrible, it's just that some people's standards are incredibly low. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Nope i'm right.
> FF XIII was great, just unfortunately some people have no taste


 






Whoa gang, let's not get hasty here.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a fun time watching all those video's...and I haven't even played the game to begin with.

But really...it's not a review but a critical analysis. You don't watch this to know if it's a good or a bad game, but if you already think it's bad but want to get the finger on just what exactly.

Aside from comical perspective, I don't see the point in having three of those videos. Okay, the writing sucks balls. It's making all known errors against story telling and inventing a few new ones. I got it in the first video. Do us all a favor and quit playing. Jeez. UT3 was a disappointment for me too. And yes, I wanted it to be great as well, so I guess I stuck around longer than I should have because of that. But at least I'm not this guy. When he shouted out "I don't want to play this game anymore!!! D: " in that third video, my first thought was "...anymore? That means that up until now, you've had some fun. Probably some sort of masochistic pleasure in pointing out the terrible writing, but fun nonetheless".


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Yeah, FFXIII was universally considered terrible, it's just that some people's standards are incredibly low. _;O;_


The thing is, its not universal.
Its just that the people who like to complain alot on the internet found it bad and assume they represent the whole world.
It got 2 sequels. You dont get 2 sequels with a universally bad game.
Shoot me, but everytime you guys complailn, troll and whine over the same crap, i'll keep reminding you there are people who disagree.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You dont get 2 sequels with a universally bad game.


 
While opinions on the game will vary from person to person, I disagree with this notion.

Quality doesn't determine whether or not something gets a sequel - on the whole, it's based on sales, and sales don't always reflect quality. Sequels don't validate the existence of the original game/movie/book/whatever.

To use just one example: If what you're saying was true, the Sonic franchise would've died a long, long time ago. If Sonic 2006 can get follow ups, anything can.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The thing is, its not universal.
> Its just that the people who like to complain alot on the internet found it bad and assume they represent the whole world.
> It got 2 sequels. You dont get 2 sequels with a universally bad game.
> Shoot me, but everytime you guys complailn, troll and whine over the same crap, i'll keep reminding you there are people who disagree.


There's a lot of things that are wrong with this game though and you cannot deny that. Whether you like it or not from a subjective point of view is irrelevant - the game is considered bad because it's structured bad and leaves a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> While opinions on the game will vary from person to person, I disagree with this notion.
> 
> Quality doesn't determine whether or not something gets a sequel - on the whole, it's based on sales, and sales don't always reflect quality. Sequels don't validate the existence of the original game/movie/book/whatever.
> 
> To use just one example: If what you're saying was true, the Sonic franchise would've died a long, long time ago. If Sonic 2006 can get follow ups, anything can.


Sonic has a fanbase.
That fanbase is satisfied.

XIII has a fanbase, that fanbase is satisfied.

People dont like XIII, whatever idc.
But its their opinion that its bad, not a fact


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> _(...) _But its their opinion that its bad, not a fact


You can say that about anything - _KKK_ has its fanbase and it's only the rest of the world that thinks it's bad. 

Crude example, but it shows the principle. There were some cardinal mistakes made when developing this game - the maps really _are_ a hallway, the game's story is _not_ self-explainatory, exposition _is_ limited and I get that the idea was to make the player immerse into the world by treating him/her as its integral part and not explaining things that should be obvious to the controlled character... but that just _doesn't work_. There are people who _like_ Sonic '06 for whatever reason but even as a devout fan of the franchise I simply cannot give this game a thumbs-up because it's broken beyond repair. Final Fantasy XIII is like that for many fans as well.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Fang: When prayers turn to promises, not even fate can stand in their way.


----------



## emigre (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in the FF13 is quite abysmal territory. The battle system was enjoyable and has potential despite rendering the game to just mashing x.

The story itself was bad. It completely lacked focus and direction. The characters were poor, Hope was an irritating shit, Snow was just a fucking idiot and Vanille clearly has some sort of learning difficulty. I compare it to Chronicles which has a much superior which had focus and direction. It was also a much more simpler story which allowed for superior storytelling than FF13's l'cie and pulse bullshit.  Regarding characters, you at least gave a shit about the protagonists. Welkin and Alicia were likable and pleasant characters compared to Lightning's bipolar behaviour.

FF13 is a perfect illustration of SQUARE's creative bankruptcy.


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Quality doesn't determine whether or not something gets a sequel - on the whole, it's based on sales, and sales don't always reflect quality. Sequels don't validate the existence of the original game/movie/book/whatever.


So true.

Just look at _Call of Duty_.





_Zing!_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> So true.
> 
> Just look at _Call of Duty_.
> 
> ...


Or Pokemon. ;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 24, 2013)

ITT people disagreeing with Spoony going "HE'S TROLLING IGNORE HIS CRITICISMS HE'S JUST TROLLING".

Alternatively ITT people don't know the difference between "trolling" and "criticism".


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2013)

Spoony doesn't just come out with random baseless hate in his reviews without backing up what he is criticizing. Especially in his final fantasy reviews he will often point out a flaw in the game and then show multiple examples (sometimes more than 20) of the flaw in action. Spoonys reviews are epic and he puts way more work into them than an average youtuber that shits out a review in five minutes. Also I don't know how you can call his reviews childish, sure some of the humor is crude but its a fucking game review what do you want from him? At least he never reached the low point of making shit jokes about shit like AVGN where he shits on consoles and cartoon characters and even has an animated turd ripped off straight out of south park as a sidekick.

Bottom line, I would rather spend a couple of hours of my time watching an epic multipart spoony review of a final fantasy game instead of wasting 50 hours of my life playing that garbage.

for fucking real


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 24, 2013)

If the sphere grid was confusing to him, let's hope he never plays Path of Exile.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> If the sphere grid was confusing to him, let's hope he never plays Path of Exile.


It's not really a matter of whether it's confusing or not, more so a matter of whether it's justifiably complicated or just presented in a terrible manner for the sake of looking complex.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2013)

The fourth and final part is here.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

Great, I was waiting for this!


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

I wasn't a big fan of the 5 minutes sketch; it was long, tedious, and really added nothing. It felt more like padding than anything else. (Spoony's not the only one that does this. I've found that Red Letter Media are the only ones who can actually pull it off.)

Besides that, though, top quality stuff as always. Dear God, that list of the review scores and quotes in the credits just about broke me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2013)

I can't wait for the review of Final Fantasy XIII-2. It's going to be a doozy.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

You're just watching someone say the same crap you say on forums.
I can almost predict everything that will be said, tbh anyone could do what this guy does.

And yet you guys seem as ecstatic as a kid a Christmas. Me dun get it


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You're just watching someone say the same crap you say on forums.
> I can almost predict everything that will be said, tbh anyone could do what this guy does.
> 
> And yet you guys seem as ecstatic as a kid a Christmas. Me dun get it



Sketch aside it seems to be taken in depth, clearly done as a the result of a playthrough of the game (though I must admit I would not wish FF13 upon people), done in a reasonably cohesive manner and backed up with nice pretty pictures and footage.

Of course rather than spend time refuting any of his points.....


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Sketch aside it seems to be taken in depth, clearly done as a the result of a playthrough of the game (though I must admit I would not wish FF13 upon people), done in a reasonably cohesive manner and backed up with nice pretty pictures and footage.
> 
> Of course rather than spend time refuting any of his points.....


Whether or not he knows what he's talking about is meaningless really, Gbatemp has taught me that apparently you dont have to play a game to know everything bad about it. Its lazy to review games the loud-mouthed section of the internet hate. Well i say review but those are neutral, i really mean shit on


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

I cried.

This is practically written testament of the ineptitude of the creators - if you can't tell a story without holding the player's hand throughout, you're just a bad storyteller. Older Final Fantasy games did not require you to go through the hallway for 25 hours before giving you _some_ choices and they were on NES/SNES/PS1 - the developers had infinitely less ways of conveying the story due to technological limitations.

An RPG is supposed to be open-ended by definition - you're supposed to play roles. I'm not saying all should be sandboxes, but there are _good_ ways of making linear RPG's. Tugging a player forwards for 25 hours is not one of them.

Another problem is present both here and in Xenoblade Chronicles - the player is supposed to getting familiar in the world _(by means of doing boring stuff)_ in the first part of the game and_ "enjoy"_ the second one... after going through half of the game already.

_No! No, no, no!_ A game should be fun to play _straight off the bat, from the moment I boot it up_ because it's a _game_ and if it's boring for the first 40 hours, forget it. I won't give it more than a few hours before I demand to be at least mildly entertained in it, let alone _over a day of non-stop gameplay_.

You _can_ familiarize the player with the world _without_ having to make him/her perform meaningless tasks or go through walls of texts and dialogues... for example through _gameplay itself?_ That used to work for a good few zillion games.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

Reviews are anything but neutral, the better reviewers even play to their biases.

"Whether or not he knows what he's talking about is meaningless really, Gbatemp has taught me that apparently you dont have to play a game to know everything bad about it."
I see we have entered logical contradiction mode. Bonus points for pulling it off in the same sentence.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Reviews are anything but neutral, the better reviewers even play to their biases.
> 
> "Whether or not he knows what he's talking about is meaningless really, Gbatemp has taught me that apparently you dont have to play a game to know everything bad about it."
> I see we have entered logical contradiction mode. Bonus points for pulling it off in the same sentence.


I dont want your points, or anything from you tbh
Give them to someone else.

Most reviewers just stroke the ego's of heavily biased gamers, its quite sad. 
Make a silly ignorant pun and you got 100 likes, kinda like here.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Most reviewers just stroke the ego's of heavily biased gamers, its quite sad.


I agree. Kinda like _"Pokemon"_ getting universal praise each time a new game is released despite having very little to no changes to the core of the game, barely any story and being a glorified simulator of sending monsters to beat other monsters that you can catch to beat other, bigger monsters so that you can compete with even bigger monsters later on, mostly in multiplayer... right?


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I dont want your points, or anything from you tbh
> Give them to someone else.
> 
> Most reviewers just stroke the ego's of heavily biased gamers, its quite sad.
> Make a silly ignorant pun and you got 100 likes, kinda like here.


 
Ad hominem? More like u mad hominem.

Seriously, though, if the only defense you can muster up is "Shut up!" and, essentially, "Haters gonna hate!" that speaks pretty poorly for the game and you.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ad hominem? More like u mad hominem.
> 
> Seriously, though, if the only defense you can muster up is "Shut up!" and, essentially, "Haters gonna hate!" that speaks pretty poorly for the game and you.


I haven't said any of those though. I'm not 5.
And essentially if thats what this conversation is going to come to, not that i'm surprised, I'll just leave. 



Foxi4 said:


> I agree. Kinda like _"Pokemon"_ getting universal praise each time a new game is released despite having very little to no changes to the core of the game, barely any story and being a glorified simulator of sending monsters to beat other monsters that you can catch to beat other, bigger monsters so that you can compete with even bigger monsters later on, mostly in multiplayer... right?


Same as Fifa, Cod, mario, and other highly popular games that are only hated by a select few people who like to be different,


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2013)

Please leave, Black-Ice. You're just shitting up the thread with your pointless whining.


----------



## UltraHurricane (May 16, 2013)

it's still baffles me that this game get's 2 sequels, it's definitely not the most popular final fantasy by any stretch of the imagination but hey if it means more material for the Spoonyone, i'm all of it XD


----------



## emigre (May 16, 2013)

I like how defensive Black Ice gets when people critacise gaems he likes.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 16, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> it's still baffles me that this game get's 2 sequels, it's definitely not the most popular final fantasy by any stretch of the imagination but hey if it means more material for the Spoonyone, i'm all of it XD


 
They likely needed filler until Versus could be released.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I dont want your points, or anything from you tbh
> Give them to someone else.
> 
> Most reviewers just stroke the ego's of heavily biased gamers, its quite sad.
> Make a silly ignorant pun and you got 100 likes, kinda like here.



Make a statement, get called on it.... and the one calling you on it is at fault?

I have serious misgivings about a lot of review related concepts but reviewers being people that have serious time and effort invested in something they are reviewing makes sense, an audience seeking a reviewer with similar likes and dislikes to them also makes sense and to go back to an earlier point is this a case of reviewing things that are popular to review or a continuation of a long standing look at such games (given the FF8 videos started in 2007 it would appear that a case could be made for it here).

Make a silly pun.... I was once taught if you can make your audience laugh for a good reason related to the subject at hand then you are some way to doing what you set out to do.

Most of here are probably aware you feel some need to defend FF13 to the hilt for reasons unknown. By all means like the game but if you are going to try to persuade others that they might like it then bring some ammo for your points of argument. Good ammo is typically why it tells a good story*, why it has an interesting system to explore** or why that might not matter for some other reason (though I would hold level design is a function of gameplay I have also been known to move in a circular/square room if the controls otherwise make for interesting things to happen, in real life too for that matter).

*here it is full of logical leaps, ignores many storytelling conventions and not in a good way,

**poorly explained, indeed possibly not explained in the case of weapons and overly simplistic against well established conventions to do otherwise.

Refute a few of those or explain why that might not be relevant in this case.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Asking me to explain something to the arrogant 1% of the internet who think they're 99%?
Nope.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2013)

ITT BI can't think of a good reason FFXIII is good ;O;


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Asking me to explain something to the arrogant 1% of the internet who think they're 99%?
> Nope.


 
If you have no argument, at least be honest.

I mean, you're really going for the 99% mantra now? To defend a videogame, of all things? _Really_? Is this what it's come to?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT BI can't think of a good reason FFXIII is good ;O;


Nah but we all know you won't listen to me if I tried to explain one. As I have before.
So why ask?



Gahars said:


> If you have no argument, at least be honest.
> 
> I mean, you're really going for the 99% mantra now? To defend FF XIII, of all things? _Really_? Is this what it's come to?


I have no argument that will be generally listened to. You guys are waaaay opinionated, which is a fault i sometimes share too.
And I could say really? to alot of things. I have been recently


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Asking me to explain something to the arrogant 1% of the internet who think they're 99%?
> Nope.


The 99% thing doesn't really work when the game was widely criticized exactly for what Spoony mentions in his review.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

So points were made using established and arguably logical criteria.
Said points were refuted with "they are wrong" but no qualification given. Aka not refuted at all.

After further coaxing no substantiated refutations were made.
All things may well be demonstrated to be incorrect or at least incorrect outside of a frame of reference but neither has not happened yet. To that end the points of criticism stand.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The 99% thing doesn't really work when the game was widely criticized exactly for what Spoony mentions in his review.


Widely critisised by people who like to whine on the internet. You overestimate your worth as a community of people who like to complain.
It has sequels because its fanbase enjoyed it, It has a fanbase thats larger than the people who bitch about everything.
What about that is so hard to comprehend?


----------



## emigre (May 16, 2013)

I spent over forty hours on FF13. The game is fucking terrible.


----------



## Arizato (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Widely critisised by people who like to whine on the internet. You overestimate your worth as a community of people who like to complain.
> It has sequels because its fanbase enjoyed it, It has a fanbase thats larger than the people who bitch about everything.
> What about that is so hard to comprehend?


 
I am a huge Final Fantasy fan and i Pre-ordered the FFXIII collector's edition. I was so disappointed with that game and what I wasted my money on. I still went through it because I hyped it for so long. The only enjoyment I got out of it was the last 3 hours when the party wasn't a bunch of annoying assholes like they were the whole game. I agree with Spoony on many points and I will never touch that piece of shit again.

I really enjoyed Final Fantasy XIII-2 though, maybe because I bought it new for 10 $. I enjoyed it to the point of taking the Platinum trophy for some reason. It was an improvement in so many ways: Open, time-travelling, monster-collecting, etc.

I just don't see your point. You are free to like the game, but stop that "I don't want to hear anything from you" attitude. Respect other people's opinions and we will respect yours. Why even enter this thread and complain about how we spend our time on the internet? I've been following Spoony for years because I find him ENTERTAINING, who are you to decide what I should spend my time on?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I just don't see your point. You are free to like the game, but stop that "I don't want to hear anything from you" attitude. Respect other people's opinions and we will respect yours. Why even enter this thread and complain about how we spend our time on the internet? I've been following Spoony for years because I find him ENTERTAINING, who are you to decide what I should spend my time on?


My attitude towards certain people is from experience with dealing with them before.
Don't fucking lecture me on how to act. It pisses me off. 
I have as much right to complain about what you watch as you do what I play.
I dont decide anything for you, i make statements on a forum. Who am I? I'm Black-Ice. Deal with me.


----------



## Arizato (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> My attitude towards certain people is from experience with dealing with them before.
> Don't fucking lecture me on how to act. It pisses me off.
> I have as much right to complain about what you watch as you do what I play.
> I dont decide anything for you, i make statements on a forum. Who am I? I'm Black-Ice. Deal with me.


 
It's not about me lecturing you. It's about common sense in conversations and social behavior, something that every normal human being should comprehend. I never complained about what you played. I simply said that you should respect what other people think, and the same will be shown in return. You came in here with an agressive approach. It's no wonder people get pissed off.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> you should respect what other people think, and the same will be shown in return.


What gbatemp have you been surfing? Clearly not this one.


----------



## Arizato (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> What gbatemp have you been surfing? Clearly not this one.


 
I've seen my fair share of stupidity on GBATemp, especially these last weeks, I'll give you that. I am not here that often though. I mostly just log in when I need to update the Vita hacking thread I made. I don't see that many stupid posts since I tend to hang around one of the most inactive subforums (PSVita - Hacking & Homebrew).


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Zmizk said:


> I've seen my fair share of stupidity on GBATemp, especially these last weeks, I'll give you that. I am not here that often though. I mostly just log in when I need to update the Vita hacking thread I made. I don't see that many stupid posts since I tend to hang around one of the most inactive subforums (PSVita - Hacking & Homebrew).


Dont get me wrong, i'm all about respect and i give it to everyone who shows it with me.
And for most people in this thread particularly, they lost my respect eons ago.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2013)

Hmm I wonder if Black-Ice could be suffering a variation on battered spouse syndrome both in terms of Final Fantasy appreciation and foruming in general. It would explain an awful lot.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm I wonder if Black-Ice could be suffering a variation on battered spouse syndrome both in terms of Final Fantasy appreciation and foruming in general. It would explain an awful lot.


I hate literate dicks even more than illiterate ones. They have an extra sense of arrogance.
Stop trying to be cool and go talk to someone else.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Stop trying to be cool and go talk to someone else.


 
Implying he has to try.

Face it, buddy, you just can't handle life in the FAST lane.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Implying he has to try.
> 
> Face it, buddy, you just can't handle life in the FAST lane.


You're the worst troll i've seen gahars.
Take some lessons.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You're the worst troll i've seen gahars.
> Take some lessons.


 






Okay.


----------



## emigre (May 16, 2013)

Serious post: Black Ice, you pointlessly aggressive to people who critacise gaems you like. Your constant talk about respect and maturity when taking account how you behave if anything is a sign of immaturity. I don't mean for this as a personal attack but it is rather clear you don't exactly respond well as illustrated when you say someone plays CoD as an insult as you did to Joe the other day.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> Serious post: Black Ice, you pointlessly aggressive to people who critacise gaems you like. Your constant talk about respect and maturity when taking account how you behave if anything is a sign of immaturity. I don't mean for this as a personal attack but it is rather clear you don't exactly respond well as illustrated when you say someone plays CoD as an insult as you did to Joe the other day.


I'm aggressive to arrogant self-centered "forum badasses" who feel the need to exert authority they clearly lack in real life.
I'm aggressive to people who have shown repeatedly that normal conversation is not possible.
I'm aggressive because people have no respect and make sly underhanded comments because they think being behind a screen gives them safety.
I'm aggressive to people who misread my words and try alter them to make a bad point, like that joe person did.
I'm aggressive to people who misuse the word mature
I'm aggressive towards people who try to be cool and gang up on others

I'm aggressive because thats just how this community works. Gbatemp has become a proving ground for dicks.
I'm aggressive coz its all you people understand.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You're the worst troll i've seen gahars.
> Take some lessons.


Woah woah woah, emigre is the worst trole on the forum


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Woah woah woah, emigre is the worst trole on the forum


 
FUCK YOU I AM MASTER TROLE 2014 SO MASTER TROLE NINTENDO TRY TO TAKE MY UTUBE MONEY!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> FUCK YOU I AM MASTER TROLE 2014 SO MASTER TROLE NINTENDO TRY TO TAKE MY UTUBE MONEY!


More like ASSter trole ;O;


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> More like ASSter trole ;O;


 
IS IT CUX I AM BLACK? YOU JUST CANTY HANDLY A MASTER TROLE BEEING BLACK!







BLACK MASTER TROLE POWER SALUATE!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> IS IT CUX I AM BLACK? YOU JUST CANTY HANDLY A MASTER TROLE BEEING BLACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT IT'S BECAUSE YOU'RE BLACK WHITE POWER FTW


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black Ice holy fuck it's just a game.

If you get to a point where you start losing your shit when people criticize a game you don't like then you really need to rethink what you've been doing with your life. You shouldn't take personal offense over opinions on a video game.


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

Well at least you're honest about your KKK MASTER TROLE BELEIFES.


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

Are we done yet?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Black Ice holy fuck it's just a game.
> 
> If you get to a point where you start losing your shit when people criticize a game you don't like then you really need to rethink what you've been doing with your life. You shouldn't take personal offense over opinions on a video game.


Its not the game.
Holy fuck no. Its the people talking about the game.
I take offense to how everyone acts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Its not the game.
> Holy fuck no. Its the people talking about the game.
> I take offense to how everyone acts.


 
Towards a fucking game.

It's not your mother. It's a piece of software. Deal with it for Christ's sake and stop being so aggressive towards people who, god forbid, criticize the game.

If you can't find humor in Spoony pointing out issues with the game and getting angry over it then you really shouldn't be using the internet.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 17, 2013)

This is madness


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> This is madness


No, this is Gbatemp.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Towards a fucking game.
> 
> It's not your mother. It's a piece of software. Deal with it for Christ's sake and stop being so aggressive towards people who, god forbid, criticize the game.
> 
> If you can't find humor in Spoony pointing out issues with the game and getting angry over it then you really shouldn't be using the internet.


How I am now isnt as simple a matter of having different views to someone else.
Its the fallacious belief that the internet is a place where respect is non-existant.
Its like a gang of close minded people here who bully those who dont agree with them and then act as if they're gong crazy.
Its evil. 
I can accept any different views, I have tons of friends I have different views to. The deciding factor here is how we talk about them, noone here has any social skills. 

Fuck it, ban me. But not before I say that this is the worst collection of people i've met. 
Am i going over the top? Maybe but this site just has that effect, and the ones who cause it are oblivious.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> FUCK YOU I AM MASTER TROLE 2014 SO MASTER TROLE NINTENDO TRY TO TAKE MY UTUBE MONEY!


Shut up, emigre4Atlus!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Fuck it, ban me..


 
A novel idea.


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Fuck it, ban me.


I can't ban but I can temporarily suspend (which is the same thing these days). How long do you want?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I can't ban but I can temporarily suspend (which is the same thing these days). How long do you want?


How about a day for every post in this thread?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I can't ban but I can temporarily suspend (which is the same thing these days). How long do you want?


You were just waiting for that one weren't you?
Too lazy to stop threads falling to shit but quick to suspend someone you don't like.

You chose, you bastard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You were just waiting for that one weren't you?
> Too lazy to stop threads falling to shit but quick to suspend someone you don't like.
> 
> You chose, you bastard.


 
To be fair if he did prevent this thread from going to shit you'd probably complain about mod "censorship" as he removes every one of your posts


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

ITT an irrational persecution complex


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I can't ban but I can temporarily suspend (which is the same thing these days). How long do you want?


You'd be more than happy to, when obviously you should check out the other people arguing with him


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair if he did prevent this thread from going to shit you'd probably complain about mod "censorship" as he removes every one of your posts


lol no, i never do. I appreciate when mods stop bullshit like this,
But we dont have many useful ones left, and thus shit like this occurs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

To be fair, I see guilt on both sides, there was no reason to wind him up. Like, Final Fantasy XIII is a badly designed game, that's a well-known truth, but he may like it for whatever reason. Hell, I like Sonic R and that's terrible.

As for Blice - you need a chill pill, nobody's out there to get you, there's no need for paranoia. Try to take things in a more lighthearted fashion, Black-Ice4SquareEnix.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Hell, I like Sonic R and that's terrible.


GTFO


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Foxi I appreciate you being a reasonable human being.
That's rare here.
But i've run out of chill pills for this place, I'll say what needs to be said,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Thought I'd give a friendly reminder about this post:



Black-Ice said:


> Nope i'm right.
> FF XIII was great, just unfortunately some people have no taste


Second post from BI in this thread.
HEY GUYS PEOPLE ARE UNJUSTLY ATTACKING HIM HE WAS JUST BEING RESPECTFUL AND STATING HIS OPINION.
If you wrote a rebuttal ("Well I think the hallway actually benefited the game!") instead of "NO I'M RIGHT YOU'RE WRONG LOL LE TRICKY FACE" then you might have a shit given towards your cause.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Foxi I appreciate you being a reasonable human being.
> That's rare here.
> But i've run out of chill pills for this place, I'll say what needs to be said,


This isn't a western, you don't have to make a drama out of it. People argue, people shake hands and life goes on - there's no need to make a whole speech about how life is unfair and everybody's againts you. Besides, your opinion was pretty subjective, you gotta admit. You can like something, but don't push that onto others. The game was badly recieved by critics for good reasons.

As for the others, yeah, you knew which buttons to push and you succeeded - fun was had, hilarity ensues, now we can cut it out, otherwise we'll all feel Guilt_(McCommunist)_.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

I'm not even gonna try and sive through all your posts.
Too much.

But go on label me as you like, 
Take the fucks I cant give and fuck yourselves


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

I think this thread should be closed.

Enough bullshit for one day.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

By the way, where's this suspension?
More empty moderating by depravo perhaps?

I'll put myself to rest here. I'm waiting for the fucking undertaker,


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

Pretty sure it's about time to nuke the last two pages of this thread, if not more. The thread has 6 pages, out of which 2 have nothing to do with the subject matter.


Black-Ice said:


> By the way, where's this suspension?
> More empty moderating by depravo perhaps?


 
Don't test a mod's patience - it's his privilege, not his job. He'll do what he finds appropriate.


Nxenz said:


> I think this thread should be closed.
> 
> Enough bullshit for one day.


How about _"No"_, Blice Defense Squad? Everytime _"this"_ happens, you pop up. I know you're his friend, but the fate of the thread is to be decided by the staff. If you want it locked for whatever reason, use the Report button.

Seriously guys. Calm down and be civilized about this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> By the way, where's this suspension?
> More empty moderating by depravo perhaps?


 
I'm guessing your humor meter broke and clearly didn't see that Depravo was joking.


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> but quick to suspend someone you don't like.


Hey, I'm probably the only other person in the world this thread who likes FFXIII as much as you do but if other people want to hate on it just rise above it. It really isn't worth the tantrum.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm guessing your humor meter broke and clearly didn't see that Depravo was joking.


So it really is just more bad humour from the staff forum.
Goodly.
You're not funny.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Hey, I'm probably the only other person in the world this thread who likes FFXIII as much as you do but if other people want to hate on it just rise above it. It really isn't worth the tantrum.


Its a bit too late for all that now. Maybe would have appreciated that a few hours ago. I just want some fireworks and a pretty exit.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Its a bit too late for all that now. Maybe would have appreciated that a few hours ago. I just want some fireworks and a pretty exit.


In other words attention. You can initiate your own break from GBATemp anytime you want, y'know? You're an _"adult"_ or at least _"close to"_ - turn off the site and bam! Done. You don't need someone to suspend you just to _"leave"_ when you want to, Black.

I maintain what I said, guilt is on both sides and both sides should chill.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2013)

I should've traded me day of playing Infinite for Temp .__.

I'm away for 1 day and Temp explodes into a mad drama.
I <3 you Temp


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In other words attention. You can initiate your own break from GBATemp anytime you want, y'know? You're an _"adult"_ or at least _"close to"_ - turn off the site and bam! Done. You don't need someone to suspend you just to _"leave"_ when you want to, Black.
> 
> I maintain what I said, guilt is on both sides and both sides should chill.


Every is so sure that i'm immature and not adult-like.
Now i perform to the stereotype its wrong?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Every is so sure that i'm immature and not adult-like.
> Now i perform to the stereotype its wrong?


 
Because walking into a thread saying "I'm right, everyone else just doesn't have the taste to appreciate the game" is not immature at all.

cough cough


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2013)

Ok, this thread is now irretrievably off-topic and probably has been for some time.

Thank you and goodnight.


----------

